# Did Warfield interact with Thomas Reid?



## RamistThomist (Sep 27, 2014)

Warfield's status as "Old Princeton" almost goes without saying. I know Hodge interacted with Thomas Reid's Scottish Philosophy. Did Warfield? Any references? I have Zaspel's work on Warfield (thanks to a kind PB friend) but I didn't see Reid in the index.


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Sep 28, 2014)

It depends on what you mean by "interact." Nearly every one at one of the Princetons had some understanding of SCSR via John Witherspoon.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 28, 2014)

I for one would be astonished if he did not Read Reid.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 28, 2014)

I did a search across my Logos library in the collected volumes of B.B. Warfield and could not find a single reference to "Reid" where he was interacting with Thomas Reid.


----------

